# Would it be nuts to FINANCE a new machine?



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

The only thing I've ever financed are cars and houses, nothing this small. 

Spreading the purchase out would definitely open up the opportunity to bring home a better machine. _And if there is no interest or penalty, why not!_ 

Has anyone taken this route and had success (or regretted it/been hit with hidden fees/etc)?

For example:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If Honda gives you 0% financing on their new line of blowers, I would definitely finance it. That way you can bring a decent size blower home. 
Do a couple of extra driveways and it will pay itself off..... :icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:.

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda offers a special 12-months same-as-cash offer via Wells Fargo...it's basically a credit-card and you get the 12-months if used to purchase a Honda product...snowblowers included, and subject to individual dealer participation:

Honda Power Equipment - Special Offers


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Robert. k:

:blowerhug:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just make sure you make those payments and get it paid off in time. If I remember right, if you miss a payment somewhere along the line, ALL the interest from the time of purchase gets applied.

But knowing that it's always nice to use someone elses money for free.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Sweet Bonny and I took advantage of a similar offer way back in 2006 buying a brand new car. 6 years @ 0% interest. No hidden fees or extra dealer costs tacked on. Still have the car and we're happy. 
I may very soon be buying a Gravely zero turn the same way but for only 4 years.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If you are responsable enough and know how to handle special financing offers you can not go wrong.
You can invest the total cost of the blower (if you have it handy) on something and make money out of it for some of the payments. In the end you'll have Your complete money, and the blower that cost you 1/2 - 3/4 of its value.k:k: k:


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

If that was available (along with the actual machines) when I spent a total of $3412.44 cash for one new and one barely used Ariens from authorized dealers in mid-February 2015, I'd be rocking new Hydro Pro 28 and 32 instead of the two you see in my sig.

Not that I'm _at all_ dissatisfied, just that if I could have had the top of the line machines for that same budget and a few small payments it would have been a no-brainer!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

If that is what it takes to get the machine you need and maybe a little more then it's the way to go.

Just read the fine print and play by rules. Anytime you can use someone else's money it's worth considering.

Pete


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Before I bought I looked into financing. Some of the companies do charge a "service fee" of $100-$125 to set things up. Read the fine print. Also some dealers do not participate in these financing deals, some dealers are eager and help you sign up to get the sale. If you bank on line you can set up auto payments to make sure you don't miss payments also. If a financing offer helps you get the machine you want or you can move up market to a better machine I say go for it. A good snowblower is a solid investment and will be around long after the payments end.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

PAY for it with cash. otherwise look for older used machine that has stood the test of time. I ONLY RUN TORO up here in the frozen tundra. but I would never finance any of this stuff coming out now. the frames are lighter and thinner than those that came before them. and don't even get me started on those CLOWN ENGINES. AND THAT IS ALL I AM SAYING ON THIS 1.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

I agree with the "read the fine print" folks. I find it hard to believe they'll just give you money for free for 18 months, even though money doesn't cost very much these days. There has to be a catch. Full price vs. discounted price, setup fees, something. Good luck, and keep your eyes wide open.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

I take advantage of 1 year same as cash offers often. You do have to be careful to make sure you know what you are signing though. And I tend not to do this unless I have the money or know where its going to come from. But a year of free money? I will take every time.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

GM ran the 0% and in the fine print it said something like $13 or $14 per thousand finance fee. That translates to 1.3%. Still pretty good, but not zero. I wonder what the 5.5560% "repayment factor" column is on the Toro pic?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_"OAC with a Yard Card Canada or Yard Card Canada Plus credit card account. A minimum purchase of $500 or more is required. The minimum payment for this Promotional Offer is a special repayment factor of 5.556% of the purchase amount for a 18 month promotional term. Interest will not accrue during the promotional period. If during the promotional term you fail to make a required monthly payment, the Promotional Offer will terminate. The remaining balance owed on the promotional purchase will then be charged interest at the Preferred Rate until the account balance is paid in full. The Preferred Rate of Interest is 28.9% per annum. For purchases $2,500 or greater a $100 fee applies to the Promotional Offer"_

Looks like the minimum payment per month is that 5.556% of the purchase price.
They make it hurt if you miss a payment with the 28.9% interest charge !!


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> PAY for it with cash. otherwise look for older used machine that has stood the test of time. I ONLY RUN TORO up here in the frozen tundra. but I would never finance any of this stuff coming out now. the frames are lighter and thinner than those that came before them. and don't even get me started on those CLOWN ENGINES. AND THAT IS ALL I AM SAYING ON THIS 1.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


Some of us prefer getting a new machine. Speaking for myself, I've wrenched used machines long enough now and as I get older (I'm 55) I have less desire and time to be buying parts and ripping a machine apart to install them. Many here like buying older machines, tearing them down and rebuilding them. Good for you, those that have the time and money.

My values are different. I spend more to have a machine in new condition and not spend my free time working on older ones. Been there, done that, and it's just not my vision of time well spent. My time is more valuable to me than the gratification of resurrecting an older machine.

We all are clear that you are an old Toro "enthusiast." I'm glad for you.

Whether my machine (or my son's) are equipped with "CLOWN ENGINES", I just don't know but they are highly rated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I love the old heavy machines but you're right about some people not wanting to toil on getting an old dog running or trying to keep it running.
Same with some of the lighter duty new machines that are mostly china made. A lot of us forget there are folks that have no clue how to repair a machine or don't want to and buying a light duty MTD, Craftsman, Poulan ... with a warranty is just fine. There are tons of them out there and they get the job done.
Looking at all the guys racing those China, HarborFreight engines it sure seems they stole the reliability along with the basic design from Honda. China engines are here to stay and until someplace else makes them cheaper it's just a fact of life you're going to see more and more of them as the Tecumseh's ventilate themselves and the B&S's wear out. :wacko:
I got one of my 32" Ariens free because they tossed a rod through the block.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Just make sure you make those payments and get it paid off in time. If I remember right, if you miss a payment somewhere along the line, ALL the interest from the time of purchase gets applied.
> 
> But knowing that it's always nice to use someone elses money for free.


yep that's how most of these deals work... i bought an item on a deal like this and i darn will made sure i had it paid off before the 12 months came around. if i didn't the past 12 months interest would be applied to the balance at a rate of 21% 

($3,600 item at 21% is an additional $756 plus its 21% interest each month after 12 months on any remaining balance, that how these guys make their money)

this normally only applies to people with good to great credit scores so its not an option for everyone... its a way for a business to move expensive retail items easier. 

if i was in the market for a new SB and honda offered 12 months same as cash (0% interest) and i didn't have any other credit card debt i would consider it. Just make darn sure you don't miss a payment and make sure you pay off early otherwise you will have paid more then retail price for a machine. Maybe in the maket for a new zero turn lawn mower someday to mow my 5 acer yard... my mower gets 50x's the use my snowblower gets lol.

I would not buy multiple items this way... buy one and pay it off, then go again 

PS or buy good used equipment, all of my SB have been bought used.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I think it's also a way to give yourself some time for an old unit to sell. Blowers take up floor space and are only around for a short period in the showrooms. If you want a new, but really need to sell your old to have room or use the money toward it, financing helps. If you wait until prime time to get top dollar for your old, sometimes the new stuff is sold out. Anybody from the east coast may be familiar with that situation the last couple years


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ariens is running a very good finance promo through Sheffield which I mentioned on a post yesterday you can check it out on their website under financing. If you spend $1500.+ For a $50. Loan fee You can pay it off in 4 years, I think that it equates to .33% APR essentially free money.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Ariens is running a very good finance promo through Sheffield which I mentioned on a post yesterday you can check it out on their website under financing. If you spend $1500.+ For a $50. Loan fee You can pay it off in 4 years, I think that it equates to .33% APR essentially free money.


 under these terms a 28 Hydro Pro would be <$50 a month! :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

:icon_smile_approve:Hmmm.....24" Platinum Sho! How can I not think about that. Imagine myself at work after a big snow. I pull out the phone and show the videos of me blowing snow over my neighbors house! So worth it!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

4 years of "free" money for just a 50 dollar loan fee, sounds good to me.

I keep trying to tell the GF to use her card for credit instead of debit and I just get the look. Why not use their money for a month and keep yours in the back ??

When I had a GM gold card (back when a gold was really something) I used to charge anything I could so I built up credits towards a new car. I ended up buying a brand new last years Geo Metro and had over half of it paid from the credits. Then I charged the balance to the card to start building up credits again. I love using someone elses money but I keep an eagle eye on making those monthly payments on time. It's so much simpler these days with automatic withdrawals. No reason to miss a payment and get hit with that twenty or thirty something percent interest fee for a missed payment.


----------



## joeyd5oh (Aug 30, 2015)

I was tempted myself to sign up for the Toro Card to get 18 months interest free on a new Toro 928 HD OXHE. But at the end I decided to sign up for the home depot Credit card and they also offered 18months interest free for the same machine and at a cheaper price than the Toro Dealer. I also figured I would use the Home Depot Credit card a lot more since im always there and the Toro card is limited to just Toro Dealers. I am expecting delivery of the 928 HD tomorrow actually


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Interesting choice. What was your deciding factor(s) on choosing that one over the Ariens Deluxe 30 that sells there for $100 less, with a bigger motor, fuel tank, impeller and wider tires? Just curious. Both delivered free.

Product Comparison Page


----------



## joeyd5oh (Aug 30, 2015)

PixMan said:


> Interesting choice. What was your deciding factor(s) on choosing that one over the Ariens Deluxe 30 that sells there for $100 less, with a bigger motor, fuel tank, impeller and wider tires? Just curious. Both delivered free.
> 
> Product Comparison Page


While Ariens no doubt makes a excellent product I am one of the few who actually likes the Quick Stick and the plastic chute. I also have some areas that are covered in gravel and previous blowers with metal chutes became problematic with chipping and needing to be repainted after every season. I am also not a fan of the new auto turn steering. Two of my neighbors have Ariens with this feature and even after the proper adjustment it sometimes tends to wander off track especially when hitting areas of ice. While the auto turn steering is a great idea I just think Ariens needs another year or so to perfect it. 

But in the end to be honest its kinda of a brand loyalty thing 15 years ago I bought a toro lawn mower used it for a few seasons than decided to hire a landscaper. When I stored it I forgot to drain the gas or do any type of maintenance to it. fast forward 3 years later I fired my landscaper and decide to start cutting my own lawn again me thinking my old toro is now junk for a joke I throw some new gas in without cleaning the carb or anything and the mower fired up on the second pull with no issues. I used it for the whole season and didn't even change the oil that was in there from 3 years ago. No matter how hard I tried I could not break this mower. Ever since I have been hooked on Toro.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Fair enough, good explanation and makes sense for your situation.

Never noticed any issues with Autoturn but I only have (most of) one season on mine. The metal vs. "polymer" chute is valid, I've not had to deal with gravel. If and when my metal chute needs paint I'll probably just line it with Teflon or similar and never actually paint it.

I don't think your experience with that old mower transfers to a snowblower as they're two completely different motors. Cold weather operation can be a bit more taxing on engine tuning and operation, and I would hope you don't ignore your new machine anyhow. The brand loyalty is something I'm not immune to, though the Ariens I have is my first. I couldn't be loyal to a Husqvarna of the AYP built era because it was a used machine and POS. In motorcycles I'll probably always go for my Triumph triples, though in cars I've owned Pontiac, Chevy, Chrysler, BMW, and now Ford. No loyalty there.

Best of luck with your new machine. Pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## joeyd5oh (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks I'll have pictures up on Thursday. The Toro arrived Yesterday but still sitting in the box. I caught some type of nasty flu on Monday and it has knocked me on my ass for the past two days. The poor delivery guy must have thought i had the plague coming out of my house in 80 degree weather wearing 2 layers of clothes lol


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:icon-wwp:


No pictures, didn't happen :excl:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Take care and get yourself feeling better so you can fully enjoy that new Toro. After you've had a chance to take it all in and enjoy the thrill of ownership, take a bunch of pictures to share so we can all enjoy it. Then of course, we'll all be waiting for your impressions of how it works.


----------



## joeyd5oh (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for the well wishes, I woke up today feeling alot better. So first things first, I ran out and put together the Toro 928 HD. It was really easy to put together it took me only about 20 minutes. Let me tell you This thing is huge! its bigger than what I expected and its got some weight to it at 262lbs. 

Prior to this Toro I had a 2 stage 24 in Craftsman 179CC and let me tell you that thing is a workhorse, it never had any issues over the years except one carb replacement. That thing would clear (although slow) multiple 18+ inch snowfalls the Northeast winters have thrown at us over the past few years. Although the 928 HD is overkill for just my property, I needed to upgrade due to multiple elderly neighbors who can no longer shovel. While the craftsman was good The lack of power steering and clearing 5+ other houses can wear on you back Hence the new upgrade. Two things I don't like right off the bat First is that the oil drain is directly over the right tire, I will just have to fabricate some type of extension to make oil changes easier. Second issue is it sucks having to spend $60 on Poly skid shoes which I definitely need because of my paver driveway. Come On Toro you should be throwing these in the box especially at this price point. 

 I will post a review on its performance as soon as it snows Cant wait.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice lookin' machine you got there :icon-woo:


----------

